# Tester mit Intels Onboard-Grafik (o.ä.) gesucht!



## EgonOlsen (23. Apr 2007)

Hi.

Hat hier irgendwer die gute(?) alte Onboard-Grafik von Intel in Betrieb (oder andere Grafikhardware die nicht unbedingt NVidia oder ATI/AMD ist) und kann bitte mal testen, ob das hier: www.jpct.net/demos/proj/proj.jnlp was sinnvolles tut? Wenn es funktioniert, sollte man eine einfache Szene mit 3 reinprojezierten, rotierenden Textures sehen. Wenn es Quatsch macht, dann sieht man das schon...
Wenn es nicht gehen sollte, bitte auch mal "v" drücken und schauen, ob es dann besser wird. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Apr 2007)

Intel Onboard auf Centrino Notebook.
SUN JDK 1.6
Ubuntu Feisty Fawn
Gnome+Beryl

```
java.lang.IllegalStateException: Cannot determine close requested state of uncreated window
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.isCloseRequested(Display.java:501)
	at ProjectiveDemo.doIt(ProjectiveDemo.java:171)
	at ProjectiveDemo.main(ProjectiveDemo.java:208)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeApplication(Launcher.java:1205)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeMainClass(Launcher.java:1151)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.doLaunchApp(Launcher.java:998)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Launcher.java:105)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:619)
```


----------



## EgonOlsen (23. Apr 2007)

Och...da konnte er dann wohl nicht einmal ein Display erstellen. Das ist recht merkwürdig (vielleicht Farbtiefe des Desktops auf 16bit?), müsste aber irgendwo am Anfang der Konsolenausgabe erwähnt werden. Ein Windows hast du nicht zufällig auf der Kiste?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Apr 2007)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist recht merkwürdig (vielleicht Farbtiefe des Desktops auf 16bit?)


24bit auf Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller


> Ein Windows hast du nicht zufällig auf der Kiste?


Doch, ich hab noch eins rumliegen, wenn ich das nächste mal Windows boote kann ich's mir dort anschauen.


----------



## EgonOlsen (23. Apr 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Doch, ich hab noch eins rumliegen, wenn ich das nächste mal Windows boote kann ich's mir dort anschauen.


Das wäre super. Es geht mir hier momentan nicht so sehr um die Kompatibilität (obwohl es natürlich schön wäre, wenn es auch unter deinem Linux liefe, aber was weiß ich, was vielleicht Beryl da macht oder sonstwer)...mit einer GeForce3 unter OpenSuse/Gnome läuft es immerhin.
Es geht mir momentan eher darum, ob Intel-Chips das vernünftig rendern können (so das Programm denn startet... :wink: ).


----------



## Hilefoks (24. Apr 2007)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es geht mir hier momentan nicht so sehr um die Kompatibilität (obwohl es natürlich schön wäre, wenn es auch unter deinem Linux liefe, aber was weiß ich, was vielleicht Beryl da macht oder sonstwer)...mit einer GeForce3 unter OpenSuse/Gnome läuft es immerhin.


Aus Spaß einfach mal bei mir auf GF3, GF6800GT und Intel GMA 900 getestet - alles unter Gentoo mit KDE 3.5/KDE4 SVN mit und ohne Compiz. Immer der gleiche Fehler wie bei Wildcard - es liegt also ziemlich sicher nicht an Beryl, Gnome oder der Graka.


----------



## EgonOlsen (24. Apr 2007)

Hilefoks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aus Spaß einfach mal bei mir auf GF3, GF6800GT und Intel GMA 900 getestet - alles unter Gentoo mit KDE 3.5/KDE4 SVN mit und ohne Compiz. Immer der gleiche Fehler wie bei Wildcard - es liegt also ziemlich sicher nicht an Beryl, Gnome oder der Graka.


Ja...pffft...vermutlich meldet Linux mal wieder die merkwürdigsten Videomodi, von denen dann keiner passt. Da müsste man vorher eine Auswahl einblenden, damit man mit Sicherheit einen passenden wählen kann. Aber wie gesagt: Darum soll es hier eigentlich auch nicht gehen, weil das nur eine Nachlässigkeit meinerseits darstellt, kein wirkliches Problem. Also schränke ich das mal ein: Kann das jemand auf der entsprechenden Hardware unter Windows testen? Hintergrund ist, dass es auf meinem Firmen-PC mit uralter Onboard-Grafik und Treiber von vor dem Krieg nicht vernünftig läuft. Aber das ist nicht so richtig aussagekräftig, zumal ich den Treiber nicht updaten kann (keine Rechte...). Und jetzt wüsste ich halt gerne, ob nur diese Kiste es nicht kann, oder ob es ein generelles Problem nicht den Chips ist.


----------



## EgonOlsen (25. Apr 2007)

Ich habe mal die Initialisierung etwas flexibler gestaltet. Vielleicht klappt es jetzt besser mit Linux?


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2007)

```
java.lang.IllegalStateException: Cannot determine close requested state of uncreated window
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.isCloseRequested(Display.java:501)
	at ProjectiveDemo.doIt(ProjectiveDemo.java:171)
	at ProjectiveDemo.main(ProjectiveDemo.java:208)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeApplication(Launcher.java:1205)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeMainClass(Launcher.java:1151)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.doLaunchApp(Launcher.java:998)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Launcher.java:105)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:619)
```


----------



## EgonOlsen (25. Apr 2007)

Kannst du bitte mal posten, was ganz vorne im Log steht? Das sollte ein wenig Geschwafel über den Videomodus zu finden sein. Danke.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2007)

In welchem log meinst du?


----------



## EgonOlsen (25. Apr 2007)

In der Webstart-Konsole.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2007)

Das ist alles was ich bekomme.
"Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden"
Dann die jnlp und die Exception.


----------



## EgonOlsen (26. Apr 2007)

Du kannst bei Webstart bzw. für Java eine Konsole aktivieren...bei Windows liegt die Einstellung in der Systemsteuerung rum oder kann mittel "javaws -viewer" aktiviert werden. Da gibt es dann einen Reiter "Erweitert" und da kann man die Konsole auf "einblenden" stellen. Sollte bei Linux auch so sein, nur wie man es da aufruft, das weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## Wildcard (26. Apr 2007)

Ist etwas schwierig das richtig zu timen, da sich die Konsole aufhängt wenn die App crashed.
Das hier ist alles bis auf 1-2 Zeilen:

```
Java Web Start 1.6.0
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.6.0 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Java version is: 1.6.0
-> support for BufferedImage
-> using BufferedImage
Software renderer (OpenGL mode) initialized
Can't find desired videomode (800 x 600 x 24) - searching for alternatives
[ Thu Apr 26 00:08:01 CEST 2007 ] - ERROR: Can't find any suitable videomode!
[ Thu Apr 26 00:08:01 CEST 2007 ] - ERROR: Can't set videomode - try different settings!
Software renderer disposed
Loading file from InputStream
File from InputStream loaded...290132 bytes
Parsing Objectfile!
Part: 1 / Faces: 12 / Vertices: 8
Part: 2 / Faces: 24 / Vertices: 16
Part: 3 / Faces: 36 / Vertices: 24
Part: 4 / Faces: 48 / Vertices: 32
Part: 5 / Faces: 60 / Vertices: 40
Part: 6 / Faces: 72 / Vertices: 48
Part: 7 / Faces: 84 / Vertices: 56
Part: 8 / Faces: 96 / Vertices: 64
Part: 9 / Faces: 108 / Vertices: 72
Part: 10 / Faces: 120 / Vertices: 80
Part: 11 / Faces: 132 / Vertices: 88
Part: 12 / Faces: 144 / Vertices: 96
Part: 13 / Faces: 156 / Vertices: 104
Part: 14 / Faces: 168 / Vertices: 112
Part: 15 / Faces: 180 / Vertices: 120
Part: 16 / Faces: 192 / Vertices: 128
Part: 17 / Faces: 204 / Vertices: 136
Part: 18 / Faces: 216 / Vertices: 144
Part: 19 / Faces: 228 / Vertices: 152
Part: 20 / Faces: 240 / Vertices: 160
Part: 21 / Faces: 252 / Vertices: 168
Part: 22 / Faces: 264 / Vertices: 176
Part: 23 / Faces: 276 / Vertices: 184
Part: 24 / Faces: 288 / Vertices: 192
Part: 25 / Faces: 300 / Vertices: 200
Part: 26 / Faces: 312 / Vertices: 208
Part: 27 / Faces: 324 / Vertices: 216
Part: 28 / Faces: 336 / Vertices: 224
Part: 29 / Faces: 348 / Vertices: 232
Part: 30 / Faces: 360 / Vertices: 240
Part: 31 / Faces: 372 / Vertices: 248
Part: 32 / Faces: 384 / Vertices: 256
Part: 33 / Faces: 396 / Vertices: 264
Part: 34 / Faces: 408 / Vertices: 272
Part: 35 / Faces: 420 / Vertices: 280
Part: 36 / Faces: 432 / Vertices: 288
Part: 37 / Faces: 444 / Vertices: 296
Part: 38 / Faces: 456 / Vertices: 304
Part: 39 / Faces: 468 / Vertices: 312
Part: 40 / Faces: 480 / Vertices: 320
Part: 41 / Faces: 492 / Vertices: 328
Part: 42 / Faces: 504 / Vertices: 336
Part: 43 / Faces: 516 / Vertices: 344
Part: 44 / Faces: 528 / Vertices: 352
Part: 45 / Faces: 540 / Vertices: 360
Part: 46 / Faces: 552 / Vertices: 368
Part: 47 / Faces: 564 / Vertices: 376
Part: 48 / Faces: 576 / Vertices: 384
Part: 49 / Faces: 588 / Vertices: 392
Part: 50 / Faces: 600 / Vertices: 400
Part: 51 / Faces: 612 / Vertices: 408
Part: 52 / Faces: 624 / Vertices: 416
Part: 53 / Faces: 636 / Vertices: 424
Part: 54 / Faces: 648 / Vertices: 432
Part: 55 / Faces: 660 / Vertices: 440
Part: 56 / Faces: 672 / Vertices: 448
Part: 57 / Faces: 684 / Vertices: 456
Part: 58 / Faces: 696 / Vertices: 464
Part: 59 / Faces: 708 / Vertices: 472
Part: 60 / Faces: 720 / Vertices: 480
Part: 61 / Faces: 732 / Vertices: 488
Part: 62 / Faces: 744 / Vertices: 496
Part: 63 / Faces: 756 / Vertices: 504
Part: 64 / Faces: 768 / Vertices: 512
Part: 65 / Faces: 780 / Vertices: 520
Part: 66 / Faces: 792 / Vertices: 528
Part: 67 / Faces: 804 / Vertices: 536
Part: 68 / Faces: 816 / Vertices: 544
Part: 69 / Faces: 828 / Vertices: 552
Part: 70 / Faces: 840 / Vertices: 560
Part: 71 / Faces: 852 / Vertices: 568
Part: 72 / Faces: 864 / Vertices: 576
Part: 73 / Faces: 876 / Vertices: 584
Part: 74 / Faces: 888 / Vertices: 592
Part: 75 / Faces: 900 / Vertices: 600
Part: 76 / Faces: 912 / Vertices: 608
Part: 77 / Faces: 924 / Vertices: 616
Part: 78 / Faces: 936 / Vertices: 624
Part: 79 / Faces: 948 / Vertices: 632
Part: 80 / Faces: 960 / Vertices: 640
Part: 81 / Faces: 972 / Vertices: 648
Part: 82 / Faces: 984 / Vertices: 656
Part: 83 / Faces: 996 / Vertices: 664
Part: 84 / Faces: 1008 / Vertices: 672
Part: 85 / Faces: 1020 / Vertices: 680
Part: 86 / Faces: 1032 / Vertices: 688
Part: 87 / Faces: 1044 / Vertices: 696
Part: 88 / Faces: 1056 / Vertices: 704
Part: 89 / Faces: 1068 / Vertices: 712
Part: 90 / Faces: 1080 / Vertices: 720
Part: 91 / Faces: 1092 / Vertices: 728
Part: 92 / Faces: 1104 / Vertices: 736
Part: 93 / Faces: 1116 / Vertices: 744
Part: 94 / Faces: 1128 / Vertices: 752
Part: 95 / Faces: 1140 / Vertices: 760
Part: 96 / Faces: 1152 / Vertices: 768
Part: 97 / Faces: 1164 / Vertices: 776
Part: 98 / Faces: 1176 / Vertices: 784
Part: 99 / Faces: 1188 / Vertices: 792
Part: 100 / Faces: 1200 / Vertices: 800
Part: 101 / Faces: 1212 / Vertices: 808
Part: 102 / Faces: 1224 / Vertices: 816
Part: 103 / Faces: 1236 / Vertices: 824
Part: 104 / Faces: 1248 / Vertices: 832
Part: 105 / Faces: 1260 / Vertices: 840
Part: 106 / Faces: 1272 / Vertices: 848
Part: 107 / Faces: 1284 / Vertices: 856
Part: 108 / Faces: 1296 / Vertices: 864
Part: 109 / Faces: 1308 / Vertices: 872
Part: 110 / Faces: 1320 / Vertices: 880
Part: 111 / Faces: 1332 / Vertices: 888
Part: 112 / Faces: 1344 / Vertices: 896
Part: 113 / Faces: 1356 / Vertices: 904
Part: 114 / Faces: 1368 / Vertices: 912
Part: 115 / Faces: 1380 / Vertices: 920
Part: 116 / Faces: 1392 / Vertices: 928
Part: 117 / Faces: 1404 / Vertices: 936
Part: 118 / Faces: 1416 / Vertices: 944
Part: 119 / Faces: 1428 / Vertices: 952
Part: 120 / Faces: 1440 / Vertices: 960
Part: 121 / Faces: 1452 / Vertices: 968
Part: 122 / Faces: 1464 / Vertices: 976
Part: 123 / Faces: 1476 / Vertices: 984
Part: 124 / Faces: 1488 / Vertices: 992
Part: 125 / Faces: 1500 / Vertices: 1000
Part: 126 / Faces: 1512 / Vertices: 1008
Part: 127 / Faces: 1524 / Vertices: 1016
Part: 128 / Faces: 1536 / Vertices: 1024
Part: 129 / Faces: 1548 / Vertices: 1032
Part: 130 / Faces: 1560 / Vertices: 1040
Part: 131 / Faces: 1572 / Vertices: 1048
Part: 132 / Faces: 1584 / Vertices: 1056
Part: 133 / Faces: 1596 / Vertices: 1064
Part: 134 / Faces: 1608 / Vertices: 1072
Part: 135 / Faces: 1620 / Vertices: 1080
Part: 136 / Faces: 1632 / Vertices: 1088
Part: 137 / Faces: 1644 / Vertices: 1096
Part: 138 / Faces: 1656 / Vertices: 1104
Part: 139 / Faces: 1668 / Vertices: 1112
Part: 140 / Faces: 1680 / Vertices: 1120
Part: 141 / Faces: 1692 / Vertices: 1128
Part: 142 / Faces: 1704 / Vertices: 1136
Part: 143 / Faces: 1716 / Vertices: 1144
Part: 144 / Faces: 1728 / Vertices: 1152
Part: 145 / Faces: 1740 / Vertices: 1160
Part: 146 / Faces: 1752 / Vertices: 1168
Part: 147 / Faces: 1764 / Vertices: 1176
Part: 148 / Faces: 1776 / Vertices: 1184
Part: 149 / Faces: 1788 / Vertices: 1192
Part: 150 / Faces: 1800 / Vertices: 1200
Part: 151 / Faces: 1812 / Vertices: 1208
Part: 152 / Faces: 1824 / Vertices: 1216
Part: 153 / Faces: 1836 / Vertices: 1224
Part: 154 / Faces: 1848 / Vertices: 1232
Part: 155 / Faces: 1860 / Vertices: 1240
Part: 156 / Faces: 1872 / Vertices: 1248
Part: 157 / Faces: 1884 / Vertices: 1256
Part: 158 / Faces: 1896 / Vertices: 1264
Part: 159 / Faces: 1908 / Vertices: 1272
Part: 160 / Faces: 1920 / Vertices: 1280
Part: 161 / Faces: 1932 / Vertices: 1288
Part: 162 / Faces: 1944 / Vertices: 1296
Part: 163 / Faces: 1956 / Vertices: 1304
Part: 164 / Faces: 1968 / Vertices: 1312
Part: 165 / Faces: 1980 / Vertices: 1320
Part: 166 / Faces: 1992 / Vertices: 1328
Part: 167 / Faces: 2004 / Vertices: 1336
Part: 168 / Faces: 2016 / Vertices: 1344
Part: 169 / Faces: 2028 / Vertices: 1352
Part: 170 / Faces: 2040 / Vertices: 1360
Part: 171 / Faces: 2052 / Vertices: 1368
Part: 172 / Faces: 2064 / Vertices: 1376
Part: 173 / Faces: 2076 / Vertices: 1384
Part: 174 / Faces: 2088 / Vertices: 1392
Part: 175 / Faces: 2100 / Vertices: 1400
Part: 176 / Faces: 2112 / Vertices: 1408
Part: 177 / Faces: 2124 / Vertices: 1416
Part: 178 / Faces: 2136 / Vertices: 1424
Part: 179 / Faces: 2148 / Vertices: 1432
Part: 180 / Faces: 2160 / Vertices: 1440
Part: 181 / Faces: 2172 / Vertices: 1448
Part: 182 / Faces: 2184 / Vertices: 1456
Part: 183 / Faces: 2196 / Vertices: 1464
Part: 184 / Faces: 2208 / Vertices: 1472
Part: 185 / Faces: 2220 / Vertices: 1480
Part: 186 / Faces: 2232 / Vertices: 1488
Part: 187 / Faces: 2244 / Vertices: 1496
Part: 188 / Faces: 2256 / Vertices: 1504
Part: 189 / Faces: 2268 / Vertices: 1512
Part: 190 / Faces: 2280 / Vertices: 1520
Part: 191 / Faces: 2292 / Vertices: 1528
Part: 192 / Faces: 2304 / Vertices: 1536
Part: 193 / Faces: 2316 / Vertices: 1544
Part: 194 / Faces: 2328 / Vertices: 1552
Part: 195 / Faces: 2340 / Vertices: 1560
Part: 196 / Faces: 2352 / Vertices: 1568
Part: 197 / Faces: 2364 / Vertices: 1576
Part: 198 / Faces: 2376 / Vertices: 1584
Part: 199 / Faces: 2388 / Vertices: 1592
Part: 200 / Faces: 2400 / Vertices: 1600
Part: 201 / Faces: 2412 / Vertices: 1608
Part: 202 / Faces: 2424 / Vertices: 1616
Part: 203 / Faces: 2436 / Vertices: 1624
Part: 204 / Faces: 2448 / Vertices: 1632
Part: 205 / Faces: 2460 / Vertices: 1640
Part: 206 / Faces: 2472 / Vertices: 1648
Part: 207 / Faces: 2484 / Vertices: 1656
Part: 208 / Faces: 2496 / Vertices: 1664
Part: 209 / Faces: 2508 / Vertices: 1672
Part: 210 / Faces: 2520 / Vertices: 1680
Part: 211 / Faces: 2532 / Vertices: 1688
Part: 212 / Faces: 2544 / Vertices: 1696
Part: 213 / Faces: 2556 / Vertices: 1704
Part: 214 / Faces: 2568 / Vertices: 1712
Part: 215 / Faces: 2580 / Vertices: 1720
Part: 216 / Faces: 2592 / Vertices: 1728
Part: 217 / Faces: 2604 / Vertices: 1736
Part: 218 / Faces: 2616 / Vertices: 1744
Part: 219 / Faces: 2628 / Vertices: 1752
Part: 220 / Faces: 2640 / Vertices: 1760
Part: 221 / Faces: 2652 / Vertices: 1768
Part: 222 / Faces: 2664 / Vertices: 1776
Part: 223 / Faces: 2676 / Vertices: 1784
Part: 224 / Faces: 2688 / Vertices: 1792
Part: 225 / Faces: 2700 / Vertices: 1800
Loaded Object3D: Faces: 2700 / Vertices: 1800
Optimized Object3D: Faces: 2700 / Vertices: 1800
Loading Texture...from InputStream
Loading Texture...from InputStream
Loading Texture...from InputStream
Loading Texture...from InputStream
Loading Texture...from InputStream
```


----------



## EgonOlsen (26. Apr 2007)

Ok, danke. Das hilft mir in sofern, als das erkennbar ist, dass der Treiber scheinbar keinen 800*600-Modus mit >=24bit Farbtiefe anbietet. Wenn es nicht zu viele Umstände macht: Ich habe die Version nochmals aktualisiert. Sie gibt nun bei der Initialisierung zusätzlich alle gefundenen Videomodi aus. Wenn du das nochmal testen und posten könntest, dann könnte ich sehen, was der Treiber überhaupt anbietet und erst dann anfangen zu weinen... :wink:


----------



## Roar (26. Apr 2007)

wollt nur mal sagen, dass es unter suse kde und vmware graka zwar funktinoiert aber ich die frames pro minute an zwei händen abzählen kann ???:L


----------



## Wildcard (26. Apr 2007)

Der Webstart Cache ist manchmal aber auch....  :autsch: 

```
Java Web Start 1.6.0
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.6.0 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM

Java version is: 1.6.0
-> support for BufferedImage
-> using BufferedImage
Software renderer (OpenGL mode) initialized
mode: 1024/768/24/60
Can't find desired videomode (800 x 600 x 24) - searching for alternatives
[ Thu Apr 26 00:23:56 CEST 2007 ] - ERROR: Can't find any suitable videomode!
[ Thu Apr 26 00:23:56 CEST 2007 ] - ERROR: Can't set videomode - try different settings!
Software renderer disposed
Loading file from InputStream
File from InputStream loaded...290132 bytes
Parsing Objectfile!
Part: 1 / Faces: 12 / Vertices: 8
Part: 2 / Faces: 24 / Vertices: 16
Part: 3 / Faces: 36 / Vertices: 24
Part: 4 / Faces: 48 / Vertices: 32
Part: 5 / Faces: 60 / Vertices: 40
Part: 6 / Faces: 72 / Vertices: 48
Part: 7 / Faces: 84 / Vertices: 56
Part: 8 / Faces: 96 / Vertices: 64
Part: 9 / Faces: 108 / Vertices: 72
Part: 10 / Faces: 120 / Vertices: 80
Part: 11 / Faces: 132 / Vertices: 88
Part: 12 / Faces: 144 / Vertices: 96
Part: 13 / Faces: 156 / Vertices: 104
Part: 14 / Faces: 168 / Vertices: 112
Part: 15 / Faces: 180 / Vertices: 120
Part: 16 / Faces: 192 / Vertices: 128
Part: 17 / Faces: 204 / Vertices: 136
Part: 18 / Faces: 216 / Vertices: 144
Part: 19 / Faces: 228 / Vertices: 152
Part: 20 / Faces: 240 / Vertices: 160
Part: 21 / Faces: 252 / Vertices: 168
Part: 22 / Faces: 264 / Vertices: 176
Part: 23 / Faces: 276 / Vertices: 184
Part: 24 / Faces: 288 / Vertices: 192
Part: 25 / Faces: 300 / Vertices: 200
Part: 26 / Faces: 312 / Vertices: 208
Part: 27 / Faces: 324 / Vertices: 216
Part: 28 / Faces: 336 / Vertices: 224
Part: 29 / Faces: 348 / Vertices: 232
Part: 30 / Faces: 360 / Vertices: 240
Part: 31 / Faces: 372 / Vertices: 248
Part: 32 / Faces: 384 / Vertices: 256
Part: 33 / Faces: 396 / Vertices: 264
Part: 34 / Faces: 408 / Vertices: 272
Part: 35 / Faces: 420 / Vertices: 280
Part: 36 / Faces: 432 / Vertices: 288
Part: 37 / Faces: 444 / Vertices: 296
Part: 38 / Faces: 456 / Vertices: 304
Part: 39 / Faces: 468 / Vertices: 312
Part: 40 / Faces: 480 / Vertices: 320
Part: 41 / Faces: 492 / Vertices: 328
Part: 42 / Faces: 504 / Vertices: 336
Part: 43 / Faces: 516 / Vertices: 344
Part: 44 / Faces: 528 / Vertices: 352
Part: 45 / Faces: 540 / Vertices: 360
Part: 46 / Faces: 552 / Vertices: 368
Part: 47 / Faces: 564 / Vertices: 376
Part: 48 / Faces: 576 / Vertices: 384
Part: 49 / Faces: 588 / Vertices: 392
Part: 50 / Faces: 600 / Vertices: 400
Part: 51 / Faces: 612 / Vertices: 408
Part: 52 / Faces: 624 / Vertices: 416
Part: 53 / Faces: 636 / Vertices: 424
Part: 54 / Faces: 648 / Vertices: 432
Part: 55 / Faces: 660 / Vertices: 440
Part: 56 / Faces: 672 / Vertices: 448
Part: 57 / Faces: 684 / Vertices: 456
Part: 58 / Faces: 696 / Vertices: 464
Part: 59 / Faces: 708 / Vertices: 472
Part: 60 / Faces: 720 / Vertices: 480
Part: 61 / Faces: 732 / Vertices: 488
Part: 62 / Faces: 744 / Vertices: 496
Part: 63 / Faces: 756 / Vertices: 504
Part: 64 / Faces: 768 / Vertices: 512
Part: 65 / Faces: 780 / Vertices: 520
Part: 66 / Faces: 792 / Vertices: 528
Part: 67 / Faces: 804 / Vertices: 536
Part: 68 / Faces: 816 / Vertices: 544
Part: 69 / Faces: 828 / Vertices: 552
Part: 70 / Faces: 840 / Vertices: 560
Part: 71 / Faces: 852 / Vertices: 568
Part: 72 / Faces: 864 / Vertices: 576
Part: 73 / Faces: 876 / Vertices: 584
Part: 74 / Faces: 888 / Vertices: 592
Part: 75 / Faces: 900 / Vertices: 600
Part: 76 / Faces: 912 / Vertices: 608
Part: 77 / Faces: 924 / Vertices: 616
Part: 78 / Faces: 936 / Vertices: 624
Part: 79 / Faces: 948 / Vertices: 632
Part: 80 / Faces: 960 / Vertices: 640
Part: 81 / Faces: 972 / Vertices: 648
Part: 82 / Faces: 984 / Vertices: 656
Part: 83 / Faces: 996 / Vertices: 664
Part: 84 / Faces: 1008 / Vertices: 672
Part: 85 / Faces: 1020 / Vertices: 680
Part: 86 / Faces: 1032 / Vertices: 688
Part: 87 / Faces: 1044 / Vertices: 696
Part: 88 / Faces: 1056 / Vertices: 704
Part: 89 / Faces: 1068 / Vertices: 712
Part: 90 / Faces: 1080 / Vertices: 720
Part: 91 / Faces: 1092 / Vertices: 728
Part: 92 / Faces: 1104 / Vertices: 736
Part: 93 / Faces: 1116 / Vertices: 744
Part: 94 / Faces: 1128 / Vertices: 752
Part: 95 / Faces: 1140 / Vertices: 760
Part: 96 / Faces: 1152 / Vertices: 768
Part: 97 / Faces: 1164 / Vertices: 776
Part: 98 / Faces: 1176 / Vertices: 784
Part: 99 / Faces: 1188 / Vertices: 792
Part: 100 / Faces: 1200 / Vertices: 800
Part: 101 / Faces: 1212 / Vertices: 808
Part: 102 / Faces: 1224 / Vertices: 816
Part: 103 / Faces: 1236 / Vertices: 824
Part: 104 / Faces: 1248 / Vertices: 832
Part: 105 / Faces: 1260 / Vertices: 840
Part: 106 / Faces: 1272 / Vertices: 848
Part: 107 / Faces: 1284 / Vertices: 856
Part: 108 / Faces: 1296 / Vertices: 864
Part: 109 / Faces: 1308 / Vertices: 872
Part: 110 / Faces: 1320 / Vertices: 880
Part: 111 / Faces: 1332 / Vertices: 888
Part: 112 / Faces: 1344 / Vertices: 896
Part: 113 / Faces: 1356 / Vertices: 904
Part: 114 / Faces: 1368 / Vertices: 912
Part: 115 / Faces: 1380 / Vertices: 920
Part: 116 / Faces: 1392 / Vertices: 928
Part: 117 / Faces: 1404 / Vertices: 936
Part: 118 / Faces: 1416 / Vertices: 944
Part: 119 / Faces: 1428 / Vertices: 952
Part: 120 / Faces: 1440 / Vertices: 960
Part: 121 / Faces: 1452 / Vertices: 968
Part: 122 / Faces: 1464 / Vertices: 976
Part: 123 / Faces: 1476 / Vertices: 984
Part: 124 / Faces: 1488 / Vertices: 992
Part: 125 / Faces: 1500 / Vertices: 1000
Part: 126 / Faces: 1512 / Vertices: 1008
Part: 127 / Faces: 1524 / Vertices: 1016
Part: 128 / Faces: 1536 / Vertices: 1024
Part: 129 / Faces: 1548 / Vertices: 1032
Part: 130 / Faces: 1560 / Vertices: 1040
Part: 131 / Faces: 1572 / Vertices: 1048
Part: 132 / Faces: 1584 / Vertices: 1056
Part: 133 / Faces: 1596 / Vertices: 1064
Part: 134 / Faces: 1608 / Vertices: 1072
Part: 135 / Faces: 1620 / Vertices: 1080
Part: 136 / Faces: 1632 / Vertices: 1088
Part: 137 / Faces: 1644 / Vertices: 1096
Part: 138 / Faces: 1656 / Vertices: 1104
Part: 139 / Faces: 1668 / Vertices: 1112
Part: 140 / Faces: 1680 / Vertices: 1120
Part: 141 / Faces: 1692 / Vertices: 1128
Part: 142 / Faces: 1704 / Vertices: 1136
Part: 143 / Faces: 1716 / Vertices: 1144
Part: 144 / Faces: 1728 / Vertices: 1152
Part: 145 / Faces: 1740 / Vertices: 1160
Part: 146 / Faces: 1752 / Vertices: 1168
Part: 147 / Faces: 1764 / Vertices: 1176
Part: 148 / Faces: 1776 / Vertices: 1184
Part: 149 / Faces: 1788 / Vertices: 1192
Part: 150 / Faces: 1800 / Vertices: 1200
Part: 151 / Faces: 1812 / Vertices: 1208
Part: 152 / Faces: 1824 / Vertices: 1216
Part: 153 / Faces: 1836 / Vertices: 1224
Part: 154 / Faces: 1848 / Vertices: 1232
Part: 155 / Faces: 1860 / Vertices: 1240
Part: 156 / Faces: 1872 / Vertices: 1248
Part: 157 / Faces: 1884 / Vertices: 1256
Part: 158 / Faces: 1896 / Vertices: 1264
Part: 159 / Faces: 1908 / Vertices: 1272
Part: 160 / Faces: 1920 / Vertices: 1280
Part: 161 / Faces: 1932 / Vertices: 1288
Part: 162 / Faces: 1944 / Vertices: 1296
Part: 163 / Faces: 1956 / Vertices: 1304
Part: 164 / Faces: 1968 / Vertices: 1312
Part: 165 / Faces: 1980 / Vertices: 1320
Part: 166 / Faces: 1992 / Vertices: 1328
Part: 167 / Faces: 2004 / Vertices: 1336
Part: 168 / Faces: 2016 / Vertices: 1344
Part: 169 / Faces: 2028 / Vertices: 1352
Part: 170 / Faces: 2040 / Vertices: 1360
Part: 171 / Faces: 2052 / Vertices: 1368
Part: 172 / Faces: 2064 / Vertices: 1376
Part: 173 / Faces: 2076 / Vertices: 1384
Part: 174 / Faces: 2088 / Vertices: 1392
Part: 175 / Faces: 2100 / Vertices: 1400
Part: 176 / Faces: 2112 / Vertices: 1408
Part: 177 / Faces: 2124 / Vertices: 1416
Part: 178 / Faces: 2136 / Vertices: 1424
Part: 179 / Faces: 2148 / Vertices: 1432
Part: 180 / Faces: 2160 / Vertices: 1440
Part: 181 / Faces: 2172 / Vertices: 1448
Part: 182 / Faces: 2184 / Vertices: 1456
Part: 183 / Faces: 2196 / Vertices: 1464
Part: 184 / Faces: 2208 / Vertices: 1472
Part: 185 / Faces: 2220 / Vertices: 1480
Part: 186 / Faces: 2232 / Vertices: 1488
Part: 187 / Faces: 2244 / Vertices: 1496
Part: 188 / Faces: 2256 / Vertices: 1504
Part: 189 / Faces: 2268 / Vertices: 1512
Part: 190 / Faces: 2280 / Vertices: 1520
Part: 191 / Faces: 2292 / Vertices: 1528
Part: 192 / Faces: 2304 / Vertices: 1536
Part: 193 / Faces: 2316 / Vertices: 1544
Part: 194 / Faces: 2328 / Vertices: 1552
Part: 195 / Faces: 2340 / Vertices: 1560
Part: 196 / Faces: 2352 / Vertices: 1568
Part: 197 / Faces: 2364 / Vertices: 1576
Part: 198 / Faces: 2376 / Vertices: 1584
Part: 199 / Faces: 2388 / Vertices: 1592
Part: 200 / Faces: 2400 / Vertices: 1600
Part: 201 / Faces: 2412 / Vertices: 1608
Part: 202 / Faces: 2424 / Vertices: 1616
Part: 203 / Faces: 2436 / Vertices: 1624
Part: 204 / Faces: 2448 / Vertices: 1632
Part: 205 / Faces: 2460 / Vertices: 1640
Part: 206 / Faces: 2472 / Vertices: 1648
Part: 207 / Faces: 2484 / Vertices: 1656
Part: 208 / Faces: 2496 / Vertices: 1664
Part: 209 / Faces: 2508 / Vertices: 1672
Part: 210 / Faces: 2520 / Vertices: 1680
Part: 211 / Faces: 2532 / Vertices: 1688
Part: 212 / Faces: 2544 / Vertices: 1696
Part: 213 / Faces: 2556 / Vertices: 1704
Part: 214 / Faces: 2568 / Vertices: 1712
Part: 215 / Faces: 2580 / Vertices: 1720
Part: 216 / Faces: 2592 / Vertices: 1728
Part: 217 / Faces: 2604 / Vertices: 1736
Part: 218 / Faces: 2616 / Vertices: 1744
Part: 219 / Faces: 2628 / Vertices: 1752
Part: 220 / Faces: 2640 / Vertices: 1760
Part: 221 / Faces: 2652 / Vertices: 1768
Part: 222 / Faces: 2664 / Vertices: 1776
Part: 223 / Faces: 2676 / Vertices: 1784
Part: 224 / Faces: 2688 / Vertices: 1792
Part: 225 / Faces: 2700 / Vertices: 1800
Loaded Object3D: Faces: 2700 / Vertices: 1800
Optimized Object3D: Faces: 2700 / Vertices: 1800
Loading Texture...from InputStream
Loading Texture...from InputStream
Loading Texture...from InputStream
Loading Texture...from InputStream
Loading Texture...from InputStream
```


----------



## EgonOlsen (26. Apr 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...und vmware graka...


Ja gut...ein Wunder, dass er überhaupt damit läuft. Wird wohl irgendeine Software-Emulation nehmen. Von dem Setup kann man leider nicht mehr erwarten.


----------



## Wildcard (26. Apr 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wollt nur mal sagen, dass es unter suse kde und vmware graka zwar funktinoiert aber ich die frames pro minute an zwei händen abzählen kann ???:L


VMWare und 3D vertragen sich nicht besonders  :wink:


----------



## Roar (26. Apr 2007)

dat is klar aber bissl krass is das trotzdem, andere 3d sachen laufen zwar rucklig, aber immerhin ohne kaffeepause zwischen einzelnen frames :roll:


----------



## Wildcard (26. Apr 2007)

Eben mal nachgeschaut, in meiner xorg.conf ist auch nur 1024x764 mit verschiedenen Farbtiefen eingetragen.
Ich denke das wird auch als supported zurückgegeben.


----------



## EgonOlsen (26. Apr 2007)

> mode: 1024/768/24/60


<- Da haben wir ihn...den einzigen Modus, den dein Treiber anbietet. Ich vermute mal, das ist genau deine Desktop-Auflösung? Das habe vor Urzeiten auch schonmal unter X beobachtet: Es wird immer genau die Auflösung angeboten, unter der X läuft und keine andere. Was totaler Unsinn ist, da das Teil im Fenster läuft. Hmm...aber da kann ich nichts gegen machen...außer eine neue Version hochzuladen, die es mit 1024*768 versucht, wenn 800*600 nicht klappen. Das habe ich getan! Hoffentlich startet die nun zumindest bei dir.


----------



## Wildcard (26. Apr 2007)

Ist eben ein Notebook das nativ nur eine Auflösung hat.
Die anderen Auflösungen müsste ich wohl in die config eintragen.
Ok, ich versuch's nochmal.


----------



## EgonOlsen (26. Apr 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dat is klar aber bissl krass is das trotzdem, andere 3d sachen laufen zwar rucklig, aber immerhin ohne kaffeepause zwischen einzelnen frames :roll:


Möglich, dass die emulierte Karte irgendwas nicht unterstützt, was ich mache (Projective Textures, 4fach Multitexturing) und OpenGL oder VMware oder wer auch immer damit in die Softwareemulation wechselt. So ist das halt. Aber sehen die berechneten Frames denn zumindest korrekt aus?


----------



## Wildcard (26. Apr 2007)

Also....
Mit Beryl geht es nicht.
Man sieht kurz was wenn das Fenster verschoben wird, aber mehr nicht.
Kurz darauf hat sich's dann auch von selbst beendet.
Hab dann auf Metacity gewechselt (Gnome Window Manager) und da läuft alles flüssig und sieht sehr nett aus  :toll: 
Falls nötig kann ich noch auf Compiz testen.


----------



## Roar (26. Apr 2007)

ja sieht wie unter win & richtige graka  aus :toll:


----------



## EgonOlsen (26. Apr 2007)

Na super!! Hat ja lange gedauert, aber ich freue mich, dass es scheinbar auch auf Intel-Chips (selbst oder gerade unter Linux) vernünftig aussehen kann, wenn man aktuellere Treiber benutzt als ich das konnte. Vielen Dank für die Geduld bei Ausprobieren.


----------



## Wildcard (26. Apr 2007)

Die Beryl vs. Java Sache ist leider sehr ärgerlich, aber ich bin zuversichtlich das sich das jetzt wo Beryl und Compiz wieder verheiratet sind bald erledigt.


----------

